# 2021 Merlot Blend



## stickman (Dec 16, 2021)

I picked up 500 Lbs of must from the freezer yesterday, I haven't opened any pails yet as it's still thawing. I guess we'll be fermenting through Christmas this year. The following numbers are from Brehm and look good, but I'll get some actual data once the must warms up. I'm going with a BM4x4 starter and have DV10 as a back-up, CH16 ML is on hand. From these preliminary values I don't expect any additions other than typical sulfite, nutrients, and enzymes, though not sure yet I may toss in some untoasted oak. I'll get some photos posted in a day or two. The roller-coaster is clicking its way up the hill.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 16, 2021)

Did you have them ship to you via FedEx or go pick up in PA? IIRC they used to have a cold storage place close to you but now it looks to be Scranton, PA which is ~700 miles away from you.


----------



## stickman (Dec 16, 2021)

There is a freezer in Crete IL so I just had it shipped and picked it up from there, only about 30min away.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 16, 2021)

Oh wow, good for you. That secret freezer is not listed on their website.



stickman said:


> There is a freezer in Crete IL so I just had it shipped and picked it up from there, only about 30min away.


----------



## Chuck E (Dec 16, 2021)

stickman said:


> There is a freezer in Crete IL so I just had it shipped and picked it up from there, only about 30min away.



Let me know the next time, and I will piggy back my order with yours. The best wine I have ever made is from the Brehm frozen must.


----------



## stickman (Dec 16, 2021)

@Chuck E No problem, my order usually goes in sometime in July, you're basically buying futures.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 17, 2021)

Someone's getting CO2 and ethanol for Christmas!


----------



## crushday (Dec 17, 2021)

@stickman - this will be fun to watch. Can’t wait for the images and unfolding process.


----------



## stickman (Dec 18, 2021)

Added 35ppm SO2 yesterday, the must is currently at 50F and has been getting some cold soak. I pulled out some must for a starter which I'll get going today along with pH and brix, I'll be adding enzyme shortly. The must is in good shape, great aroma of tannin and a hint of fruit, cabernet berries are very small, some are as small as peas.


----------



## stickman (Dec 19, 2021)

After heating and cooling the starter must, the brix is 25 and pH is 3.52, I just pulled several ladles from each pail and combined, so this is just rough data, but I would say the numbers are good enough for now. I'll check again once everything is fully blended in the vat. The pails were at 55F, the starter was 61F, I added the first dose of nutrients and then pitched. BM4x4 has a low end temp of 60F, so I'm probably pushing the temp a bit on the low end for pitching, but I babied the heck out of it to avoid temperature shock. I raised the room temperature for the evening so hopefully everything will be good by morning.


----------



## stickman (Dec 20, 2021)

After soaking, the must ended up slightly higher brix than initially reported. I put everything into the vat and circulated the juice, temp 61F, brix went up to 25.5, pH 3.54, I added 1.2 gal of water and 25 grams tartaric acid, final brix 24.5, pH 3.52 though it would be a few hundredths lower if measured at 68F. Yeast activity is just getting started, we'll see how it goes from here.


----------



## crushday (Dec 20, 2021)

@stickman - exceptional color extraction already. You gotta love those frozen grapes and how they give up those tannins, phenols and color pigments in just a few short days... Looking great!


----------



## stickman (Dec 20, 2021)

@crushday Looking at it earlier I was thinking the same thing, the color has been extracted and it hasn't even fermented yet.


----------



## stickman (Dec 21, 2021)

Cap came up earlier today, circulated 30gal of juice over the top, temp is currently at 67F, brix 23, pH 3.49.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 21, 2021)

Can smell the goodness from here!



stickman said:


> Cap came up earlier today, circulated 30gal of juice over the top, temp is currently at 67F, brix 23, pH 3.49.
> 
> View attachment 82459
> 
> ...


----------



## stickman (Dec 22, 2021)

Temp came up a little bit, currently 72F, brix 20, I added the second dose of nutrients, we're still in the Honeymoon phase, aromatics are really nice red fruit, raspberry to my nose.


----------



## Nebbiolo020 (Dec 23, 2021)

stickman said:


> Temp came up a little bit, currently 72F, brix 20, I added the second dose of nutrients, we're still in the Honeymoon phase, aromatics are really nice red fruit, raspberry to my nose.
> 
> View attachment 82469


Nice, looks like everything turned out well. Will be excited to see how it ages.


----------



## stickman (Dec 24, 2021)

So far so good, temp 76F, 14 brix, added the final dose of nutrients, I figured if I didn't it might get into the 80's and blow past the midpoint brix by morning.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 24, 2021)

Looking really good! You know, in hindsight, you could've fit a few more grapes in there. 

PS: love that you're using a Weber thermometer.


----------



## stickman (Dec 26, 2021)

Working on wine through Christmas continues. Temp is 79F and dropping slowly, brix is at 3, did a complete drain and return, maybe 28gal free run. estimating press probably Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## TurkeyHollow (Dec 26, 2021)

Boatboy24 said:


> Looking really good! You know, in hindsight, you could've fit a few more grapes in there.
> 
> PS: love that you're using a Weber thermometer.



That Weber thermometer has the essential "church key" built into the handle!


----------



## stickman (Dec 28, 2021)

Pressed the wine today by myself, my neighbor said he was sick, so no help this time. The gravity was at .998, it could have gone a few more days, but I figured I would get this out of the way before New Year's Eve. Everything went well, not much to report, it tastes good right now. I put the wine into pails and snapped on the lids, will rack to a tank tomorrow, got about 31gal free run and 6gal press.


----------



## Carotz (Dec 29, 2021)

where were the grapes sourced from this time of year


----------



## stickman (Dec 29, 2021)

@Carotz It was frozen must from Brehm Vineyards.


----------



## Carotz (Dec 29, 2021)

stickman said:


> @Carotz It was frozen must from Brehm Vineyards.


thank you


----------



## stickman (Jan 3, 2022)

I racked the wine into the tank 24hrs after pressing, pH is 3.42, the gravity has been .996 now for 5 days, but it is fermenting producing gas at a steady pace. The MLF may have started even though I haven't added the CH16. I'll run a chromatogram to get a malic base line, the must initial malic acid wasn't high to begin with. This is the first time I've used BM4x4 and this is the first time I had a wine stop at .996, I'll know a little more in the next week or two. I just want to make sure I get the bacteria suppressed as soon as the malic acid is gone.


----------



## stickman (Jan 8, 2022)

The gravity is still .996, so it seems like the MLF decided to take off on its own. The base line chromatogram from a few days ago shows a nice malic spot, so at this point there are no concerns about sugar being consumed by the bacteria. I'm inclined to not bother to add the CH16 and let the existing bacteria finish the job, let me know if anyone has a different opinion.
I'm speculating that the brix went higher after watering back, but I'm not sure, once fermentation starts it's difficult to tell what's going on. For 10 years I've been spoiled with DV10 never questioning if the sugar will finish. I'll run another chromatogram once the activity starts to slow down. It's always an adventure.


----------



## Ajmassa (Jan 26, 2022)

Ya know, Peter Brehm really ought to cut you a check for all the free promotion he’s gotten outta you over e years.


----------



## CDrew (Jan 28, 2022)

Ajmassa said:


> Ya know, Peter Brehm really ought to cut you a check for all the free promotion he’s gotten outta you over e years.



Good to see you're still out there. I'm running out of Rose so if you want to swap, it needs to be soon!


----------



## Ajmassa (Feb 14, 2022)

CDrew said:


> Good to see you're still out there. I'm running out of Rose so if you want to swap, it needs to be soon!


Buddy- I’m out here. And missing it more than you know. This is in my blood. And to not have it right now is fcking torture!

I’ll be back soon. 100% Starting from scratch basically. Equipment, supply, wineroom etc Loooooong story. And lots of glassware. Too many stories tbh. Would probably give ya nightmares In the process of stepping off the roller coaster. For better or for worse. That’s life. Knowing myself and nobody around to keep me in check I’ll probably dive back 10x harder and put my bed in the damn wineroom lol.

Looking forward to another chapter. But also dreading it at the same time. Idk. Shit is weird right now. First goal is just actually getting to that point

[and if a certain smug lawyer happens to read this post - all I gotta say is Have fun diggin thru over 4,000 posts and countless DMs looking for dirt— just to end up with a whole bunch of wasted time]


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 14, 2022)

Oh, goo


Ajmassa said:


> Buddy- I’m out here. And missing it more than you know. This is in my blood. And to not have it right now is fcking torture!
> 
> I’ll be back soon. 100% Starting from scratch basically. Equipment, supply, wineroom etc Loooooong story. And lots of glassware. Too many stories tbh. Would probably give ya nightmares In the process of stepping off the roller coaster. For better or for worse. That’s life. Knowing myself and nobody around to keep me in check I’ll probably dive back 10x harder and put my bed in the damn wineroom lol.
> 
> ...



Oh, good luck Andrew. I feel for you.


----------



## crushday (Feb 14, 2022)

Ajmassa said:


> Buddy- I’m out here. And missing it more than you know. This is in my blood. And to not have it right now is fcking torture!
> 
> I’ll be back soon. 100% Starting from scratch basically. Equipment, supply, wineroom etc Loooooong story. And lots of glassware. Too many stories tbh. Would probably give ya nightmares In the process of stepping off the roller coaster. For better or for worse. That’s life. Knowing myself and nobody around to keep me in check I’ll probably dive back 10x harder and put my bed in the damn wineroom lol.
> 
> ...


AJ, so sorry…. Better and lighter days ahead.


----------



## Ajmassa (Feb 16, 2022)

crushday said:


> AJ, so sorry…. Better and lighter days ahead.





sour_grapes said:


> Oh, goo
> Oh, good luck Andrew. I feel for you.


stickmans probably like - What in gods name is happening in my Merlot thread?!?!?! Lmao


----------



## David Violante (Feb 17, 2022)

Ah that’s crappy. Nuts. Sorry AJ~ it is good to see you back here.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 17, 2022)

Ajmassa said:


> Buddy- I’m out here. And missing it more than you know. This is in my blood. And to not have it right now is fcking torture!
> 
> I’ll be back soon. 100% Starting from scratch basically. Equipment, supply, wineroom etc Loooooong story. And lots of glassware. Too many stories tbh. Would probably give ya nightmares In the process of stepping off the roller coaster. For better or for worse. That’s life. Knowing myself and nobody around to keep me in check I’ll probably dive back 10x harder and put my bed in the damn wineroom lol.
> 
> ...



Oh no. I hope you are well and getting through things as well as you possibly can.


----------

